# This Is Going To Be A Long Winter!



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Uggh. I'm out of school today so I woke up late and went to feed the animals. I had to break open a bale of hay, which is directly on the wooden floor since we are running low, and what do I find? Mold. I'm so mad I had to throw away like five bales of hay. Now we are all out and I'm having a hard time finding anymore. The thing I don't understand is how the hay got moldy in the first place. We haven't had rain at all lately and the hay is above the ground on a wooden pallet! 

I've found orchard grass and a few other types like timothy ect. Are they okay to give to the goats? 

Thanks


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sorry to hear about the hay! Now if I were you I wouldn't throw it all out, just the parts that are moldy - I have done this for years with no ill effects - just a suggestion.

As to the orchard and timothy - yup they are perfecty fine for you goaties


----------



## jBlaze (Oct 9, 2007)

*ick*

I know what you mean about the mold. We bought hay, and had several bales end up moldy, and you could tell it was from how they were baled, the guy hung up on my when I called to tell him. (and no, I was not at all rude. I thought maybe he would want to do good business and offer to trade for good bales, what a jerk.)
Anyhow, yes, orchard grass is great for goats. Timothy is good too, but I think orchard is better. Good luck. Try salting your hay to help preserve it. We just sprinkle a little rock salt on each bale, the animals seem to like it that way too.


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

I've never hear of salting hay. Is it to keep the moisture down and prevent mold? Do you just put it on the top of each bale? What about the bottom bales do you put salt on the ground or what you are stacking your hay on? Shelly


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

If the hay wasn't moldy on the bottom but inside the bale, it was probably wasn't cured well when baled- you couldn't have really stopped that. If it was on the bottom of the bale, then put a plastic tarp down then the pallets on top. The point would be to keep the moisture on the floor of where the hay is from getting into the hay.

Old timers used to salt hay here too because our maritime weather is too damp to get a good cure in a lot of places- putting salt between the layers when stacking hay bales helps pull the moisture from the bales.


----------



## cute kids (Oct 5, 2007)

i love the salt info.....how much? what kind? might be a good practice at least on the lower bales. 
i would say that if you are able to reclaim some of the bales where they are not moldy, just be SURE there is no mold in there. it can be hard to find, but the goats will no doubt find it. use a good light and your nose.
good luck. hay has certainly become precious.


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm calling around now for Orchard. Pray for me please.


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

StaceyRoop said:


> sorry to hear about the hay! Now if I were you I wouldn't throw it all out, just the parts that are moldy - I have done this for years with no ill effects - just a suggestion.
> 
> As to the orchard and timothy - yup they are perfecty fine for you goaties


Not to be rude, but there is no way on EARTH I would ever risk something like that. I could lose my goats and their kids.

I know from just smelling it, it made my head hurt.


----------



## lacy_94 (Oct 7, 2007)

i pick the hay with the mold of and give the the gooat mold free parts. and put the rest of it in with the chickens.


----------

